# Cello Question



## The Thinker

Just a quick question:
Would it be a challenge/possible for a cellist to play _legato_ from F3 to Db5? (if there are legato notes before and after).

Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## vsm

I am not a cellist, but being a violinist I don't think that's easily feasible. Moving from F3 to Db5 involves a great deal of shifting with the left hand which would make the legato pretty difficult... but as I said, I am not a cellist.

I'd suggest posting your question on the Prof. Joseph Mendoes cello teaching page on VSM . He's an excellent cello teacher and I am sure he'll answer you promptly.


----------

